# PARIS, France



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Following the rather interrupted first Paris thread I created, I thought I would start over. The last one gathered little interest partly due to the fact that photobucket kept having bandwidth issues which now seem no longer. I hope there aren't any technical problems this time!! :lol:

So, in April I ventured over to Paris for a few days. The trip was made longer by the fact that airspace closed while we were there thanks to the volcano in Iceland. Nevertheless, Paris most certainly met my expectations of a beautiful city with fantastic architecture, greenery, people, food and language. The city has the second most populous metropolitan area in the European Union after London and evidently while we there, tourism is a major hit in the city.

*Country:* France
*Region:* Île-de-France
*Mayor:* Bertrand Delanoë 
*Elevation:* 35m (115 ft)
*Population*
- *City:* 2,203,817
- *Metro:* 10,142,983

For more information, see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris

In this thread I will cover the following areas of Paris:


Île de la Cité
Beauborg & Les Halles
Louvre & Tuileries
Les Grands Boulevards
Champs-Elysées
La Défense
Le Marais & Bastille
St. Germain de Prés
Montmartre

Many photos will follow. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART I 
Paris From Above*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

First shot is great!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

how come the trees were still leafless?? isn't it April?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

inno4321 said:


> First shot is great!!!


Thank you! :cheers:



Deanb said:


> how come the trees were still leafless?? isn't it April?


Hi. Well some trees were well and truly out and green and others were showing know signs whatsoever. Being April, it's still very much a transition period. The last two winters, most notably the one just gone, however, have been much colder than average with a prolonging of the winter well into March so that probably didn't help in the starting of spring growth.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART I 
Paris From Above*


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

Interesting pics. Never really 'been' to Paris, went on a coach tour to Annecy a few years back and we stayed overnight on the outskirts before having a whistle-stop drive around the centre, with a photo stop at the end of the Champs du Mar for '6 minutes everyone, because that's how long it takes me to smoke a cigarette' in the words of the amusing Laaandaaan tour guide. 

My paternal uncle on the other hand is a rabid francophile, and is off back this month after an exceptionally long hiatus of a good 5/6 years. I must admit though, I'm a bit like that about Rotterdam/the Netherlands. Still, I would be interested in visiting Paris myself one day.

On the tree front, in my neck of the 'woods' I think the leaves were out about a week later this year compared to last, nearer the end of April.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

MattN said:


> Interesting pics. Never really 'been' to Paris, went on a coach tour to Annecy a few years back and we stayed overnight on the outskirts before having a whistle-stop drive around the centre, with a photo stop at the end of the Champs du Mar for '6 minutes everyone, because that's how long it takes me to smoke a cigarette' in the words of the amusing Laaandaaan tour guide.
> 
> My paternal uncle on the other hand is a rabid francophile, and is off back this month after an exceptionally long hiatus of a good 5/6 years. I must admit though, I'm a bit like that about Rotterdam/the Netherlands. Still, I would be interested in visiting Paris myself one day.
> 
> On the tree front, in my neck of the 'woods' I think the leaves were out about a week later this year compared to last, nearer the end of April.


Interesting yes. Though you really could walk just about anywhere in Paris without a specific route and be impressed - it's simply fantastic. The trees down here were greening in early April last year despite a cold winter because of a warm second half to March. Compare that to late April/early May this year. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo-tour from Paris, Mike :cheers: well done kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks again Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART II 
Île de la Cité*








This island in the middle of the River Seine is the starting point and topographical centre of Paris and has acted as the city's central point for over 2000 years. Invading the already established 'Parisii' settlement in 53BC, the Romans constructed a Prefect's Palace, Law Court and Temple of Jupiter on the island. The Hôtel de Ville sits on the northern bank of the River Seine, seen from Île de la Cité and has been the seat of politics since the mid 1800s.

The island features a number of sights to be seen including:

Notre Dame
Sainte Chapelle
La Conciergerie

Both examples of Gothic architecture, *Notre Dame *and *Sainte Chapelle *share a prominent position in the city. Of course, Victor Hugo based his novel 'The Hunchback of Notre Dame' on this fantastic building. Back then, the condition of the building was abysmal and after 1840, Viollet le Duc headed a mass restoration project of the building, improving the state of the building considerably.

*Sainte Chapelle *is a gem sat within the Palais de Justice. Pierre Montreuil finished it just under three years to house the Crown of Thorns, bartered from the Venetians by Louis IX. Perhaps the most notable features of the church are the breath-taking stained glass windows of which portray 1,134 scenes from the Bible. Well worth a visit if you go there.

*The Conciergerie *(pictured above) first started as a palace for the Comte de Cierges but after 1358, he moved his residence to the Louvre and the following occupation became a prison. The Comte became the gaoler of the former palace and the building at one point held 2600 prisoners!

Enough waffle, the pictures:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Stunning... Now i can see why only Rome is dign of Paris.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- delete -


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

:drool: cant wait to visit this city again...
Nice pics


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Stunning... Now i can see why only Rome is dign of Paris.


Thanks mate. Paris is certainly beautiful. I have yet to go to Rome though. :cheers:



Wuxa said:


> :drool: cant wait to visit this city again...
> Nice pics


And neither can I, still so much to explore. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photo-updates of Paris, Mike


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

wahoo , really good 4


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> ​




This is the tower at the Jussieu Campus, is it not?

The tower of the Jussieu Campus may look quite out of place in central Paris, although I must admit that it is more interesting to look at up close. If you know someone who can provide you access to the tower, go up and enjoy the spectacular views.

As for the campus itself, it has been more than 10 years since they started the "renovations", and I had doubted that they would ever finish. But last April, I did see that they have unveiled a large portion of the completed sections and I do think that they have succeeded in their improvements.

Overall, many think that the Jussieu sticks out like a sore thumb so close to the heart of central Paris. But it does have some interesting modernist details.​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really very nice photo-updates of Paris, Mike


Thanks as ever mate! :cheers:



juliaroberts said:


> wahoo , really good 4


Thanks very much! 



tpe said:


> This is the tower at the Jussieu Campus, is it not?
> 
> The tower of the Jussieu Campus may look quite out of place in central Paris, although I must admit that it is more interesting to look at up close. If you know someone who can provide you access to the tower, go up and enjoy the spectacular views.
> 
> ...


Yes that's right. From what I saw on the boat trip up the Seine, the complex didn't look too bad. Because the building isn't anywhere near as high as the likes of Tour Montparnasse, I don't think it's quite as intruding on the landscape, considering there are also modern blocks across the river in Bercy. In some settings like that it almost helps make a photo.  As you say, it does have some interesting modernist details. I'm sure there are some very nice views from there too! The views we got on this particular occasion were from the top of Notre Dame and Sacre Coeur on a very hazy day. Perhaps it may be worth a try going to the Jussieu Campus next time. :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The World Love Paris


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> ^^ You can just pay with your credit card or by Paypall. The currency doesn't matter.
> I have now 11.321 pictures on my account, so it's well worth the cost.


Okay, fair enough, I may well give it a go if this problem persists. Thanks for you help. :cheers:



Cauê said:


> The World Love Paris


And Paris is a World City!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay, sorry for the wait, but now that photobucket is working again - more piccies.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART V 
Les Grands Boulevards*








Les Grands Boulevards lie to the north of Palais Royal and run at an east-west angle. They include Boulevard Malesherbes, Boulevard de la Madeleine, Boulevard des Capucines, Boulevard des Italiens and Boulevard Haussman. The only remaining grand boulevard in the vicinity would be the Avenue Champs Elysees but there are enough photos to warrant a single section for that thoroughfare.

The oldest sections of Les Grand Boulevards date from the 17th Century when Louis XIV brought the medieval walls to the ground around Paris to create wide open spaces with greenery and such. In the 19th Century, Baron Haussman extended the avenues westwards along the appropriately-named Boulevard Haussman. The western areas were for the rich while the east was the playground of the city's industrial workers with restaurants, bars, clubs, brothels and entertainment a plenty. 

Notable buildings in this quartier include:

Opéra - Palais Garnier éô
Grands Magasins
Place Vendôme
La Madeleine
Rue du Faubourg St. Honoré
Place de la Concorde


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

The city with the best architecture in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Paris, Mike :cheers:



Cauê said:


> The World Love Paris


All world loves Paris :cheers:
btw recently i opened a new thread about the city of Paris


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

hdcm7 said:


> The city with the best architecture in the world.


I would certainly support that view! I've heard that the Germans left this city alone during the war because even they found it too beautiful, is this true? 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Paris, Mike :cheers:
> 
> 
> All world loves Paris :cheers:
> btw recently i opened a new thread about the city of Paris


Thanks mate! Love the thread you got going too, am about to go and have another look.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Some informative posts from edubejar and [email protected] about Paris' buildings:



> Sandstone may be the exact material but in any case, definitely stone. I just know them as pierre-de-taille, or carved-up stone. Those are the beige stone buildings, whether residential or not, typical of Paris, typically along boulevards and avenues, and commonly found in the more affluent West-side, although also anywhere along major roads. Many Haussmann buildings are often of this stone.
> 
> The more modest buildings are covered in plaster. Those are also very common in Paris and they often appear white to the eye. Plaster is not only found in more modest buildings, but they are also found in older, narrow, pre-Haussmann buildings (pre-1800s). They have been plastered and replastered and I'm not sure what material is beneath the plaster but it's not the prestigious stone of the beige buildings.
> 
> Finally, a few buildings in Paris are covered in brick, although this is more common near the periphery of the city and quite common in the suburbs. It's a shame mroe brick is not found in Paris as in London. I love brick and in my opinion looks nicer than plaster. The beige stone, however, is very nice and will give a golden effect when the sun begins to set in the spring and summer.





> You also have this golden effect pretty much all the day in winter when the sun dares coming out. It's a nice seaon for photographing Paris' buildings, as the trees on the boulevards are bare.
> 
> I agree with you. Plaster goes away rapidly, it needs more maintenance than brick. Thus a lot of plaster-covered buildings look unkept, especially in the suburbs. And this overwhelming majority of white/beige buildings in Paris centre is abit boring to the eye. The suburbs are more colorful, you get buildings made of bricks, pierre meulière, etc.
> 
> There's an ill-maintained plaster building in my street and below the plaster it's all bricks. I don't know if all these bulidings are made of bricks though.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART VI 
Champs-Élysées & Trocadéro*








The Champs-Élysées is one of the most famous streets in the world with rows of luxury shops, bars, cafes and restaurants. The avenue runs for 2 kilometers through the 8th arrondissement (I think), from the Place de la Concorde in the east, to the Place Charles de Gaulle (formerly the Place de l'Étoile) in the west, where one finds the Arc de Triomphe.

Notable buildings in this quartier include:

Arc de Triomphe
Le Grand Palais
Le Petit Palais


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this collection of photos is indeed overwhelming.
really in intensive tour you gave us Mike and thanks for that.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Grand, tres belle vue de Paris :cheers: awesome and very nice


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> this collection of photos is indeed overwhelming.
> really in intensive tour you gave us Mike and thanks for that.


Thanks very much, I plan to show much more! 



RobertWalpole said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


:cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Grand, tres belle vue de Paris :cheers: awesome and very nice


Merci beaucoup monsieur. Glad you like them mate.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I look forward to more of your magnificent photos of, what I consider to be, the most beautiful city in the world!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great photos Bristol_Mike


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great new photos Mike. Only three weeks to go and I'll be there! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> I look forward to more of your magnificent photos of, what I consider to be, the most beautiful city in the world!





Ni3lS said:


> Great photos Bristol_Mike





Benonie said:


> Great new photos Mike. Only three weeks to go and I'll be there! :cheers:


Thanks for all your comments guys! Autumn in Paris should be lovely Benonie - have fun.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> . Autumn in Paris should be lovely Benonie - have fun.


Thanks, let's hope for an _'Indian Summer'_ like this weekend!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Thanks, let's hope for an _'Indian Summer'_ like this weekend!


Yes indeed! Has been glorious for the last two days and the weather reckons a 24C for tomorrow - crazy considering it's now into October. The main thing you want is sunshine though whether it's warm or not - it was somewhat lacking when I visited in April :lol:.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> The main thing you want is sunshine though whether it's warm or not - it was somewhat lacking when I visited in April :lol:.


Looks rather sunny on most of your pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Looks rather sunny on most of your pictures!


You're right, the sun did shine at times but that take a bit of patience to wait for the sun to come out :lol: Nonetheless, I'm glad I've given the impression of sunny pictures.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, what a ton of great photos.
I love Paris in springtime and all year round.
great great photo tour.
thanks a lot Bristol Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

skylark said:


> wow, what a ton of great photos.
> I love Paris in springtime and all year round.
> great great photo tour.
> thanks a lot Bristol Mike.


Thanks mate, no problem!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally my photobucket has sorted itself out so more regular updates from now on. Thanks for all the support so far. Let's continue the tour towards Pont Alexandre III and beyond.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Paris Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Christos! Much appreciated. More pictures to come very soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART VII 
St. Germain de Prés*​
Appropriately, this was the area of the city that I was staying in. The area of the city gets its name from the Abbey of St. Germain de Prés and the main boulevard running through the area takes the district's name too. This is one of my favourite areas with it's numerous narrow streets with a plethora of lovely restaurants. To anyone staying in this part of town, I recommend 'Le Petit Zinc'. Of course, Haussman set upon creating Boulevard St. Germain de Prés in order to make a thoroughfare west to east through what was otherwise a maze of narrow street approximating the area in which the boulevard is now. Enjoy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thank you for those new photos


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

No problem Christos! Thank you and glad you like them. When there are a few more comments I'll post the next batch as I need to get towards the end of this page.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You have more photos? Hm, that's good :yes:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Hehe, plenty more pictures to come, mate. Thanks for your supportive comments. :cheers:

Any other comments from anyone else on this lovely city? I would have thought Paris would attract more fans.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Alma Marceau, Saint Germain des Pres, Rue du Bac it is really the posh Paris.
The areas that you visit are beaten path of Paris but you show these in a different way than most Paris threads I seen. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> Alma Marceau, Saint Germain des Pres, Rue du Bac it is really the posh Paris.
> The areas that you visit are beaten path of Paris but you show these in a different way than most Paris threads I seen. kay:


I certainly got that impression too. Though I would love to see some off the beaten track areas of Paris too. Glad you like these photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Great photos of a great city - I have visited a lot of the major cities of the world and Paris still remains my no.1 favourite, despite some stiff competition.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Very nice pics.



Bristol said:


> The city has the second most populous metropolitan area in the European Union after London and evidently while we there, tourism is a major hit in the city.
> 
> Country: France
> Region: Île-de-France
> ...


But for the population 10,197,678 do not correspond to the metro area but only to the urban area in 2007 (the most populous urban area in the European union). The Paris metro area has 11,9 millions (quite similar to London).

For more information, see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris

Why my precede message was delete ?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

cameronpaul said:


> Great photos of a great city - I have visited a lot of the major cities of the world and Paris still remains my no.1 favourite, despite some stiff competition.


Hi. Thanks, glad you like the photos. Yes, Paris is amazing and I can't wait to go back and see areas I didn't see this time around. 



CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Very nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for posting this in this thread. Your previous post wasn't deleted, the whole thread was. You posted in my redundant Paris thread which Jan has kindly closed and this is the one that will be updated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

No place quite like it - it is magnificent and so are your pics :drool:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


>


This Medieval church in your picture was bombed by the Germans during the mass service on Good Friday (Vendredi Saint) in 1918. The roof collapsed and fell on the worshipers assembled there to hear the mass, killing 88 people and wounding another 68 people. It's one of these little things that a modern visitor doesn't suspect today.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> No place quite like it - it is magnificent and so are your pics :drool:


Thanks mate! You got that right, Paris is unique and just a huge piece of beauty. Have you been? If not, I readily encourage you to. 



brisavoine said:


> This Medieval church in your picture was bombed by the Germans during the mass service on Good Friday (Vendredi Saint) in 1918. The roof collapsed and fell on the worshipers assembled there to hear the mass, killing 88 people and wounding another 68 people. It's one of these little things that a modern visitor doesn't suspect today.


Hi. Yes, that rings a bell, I think the tour guide on the Bateau Mouche mentioned that - hence the appearance of many different eras of architecture on the church. It's a very interesting church though in that respect. I, however, didn't know the exact facts so thank you for that.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> The Conciergerie (pictured above) first started as a palace for the Comte de Cierges but after 1358, he moved his residence to the Louvre and the following occupation became a prison. The Comte became the gaoler of the former palace and the building at one point held 2600 prisoners!


Uh? Where the heck did you get that information? :lol:

The "Comte de Cierges" never existed. The Conciergerie was the northern wing of the Medieval royal palace of France, today's Palace of Justice. In London the Medieval royal palace was Westminster Palace, which later became the seat of the English Parliament when the English kings vacated it. In Paris the Medieval royal palace was "le Palais" (of which the Conciergerie was the northern wing), which later became the seat of the Parliament of Paris when the French kings vacated it, and which has now become the Palace of Justice hosting the Paris courts and the supreme court of France (in France the Parliament evolved into a judiciary body, whereas in England the Parliament evolved into a political legislative body).

The French kings moved out of the Palais on the Île de la Cité in the 14th century because it was too difficult to protect against people's uprisings during the Hundred Years' War. They moved first to the Hôtel Saint-Pol in the Marais (now disappeared) and to Vincennes Castle (still standing), and then to the Louvre (the Medieval Louvre was destroyed and rebuilt in the 16th century).

That's how the Palais on the Île de la Cité looked like around 1400. The Conciergerie is to the left. The Sainte Chapelle (the palace's chapel) is to the right.









That's how Vincennes Castle looked like around 1400. The central dungeon (keep) is still standing today. It's the tallest keep still surviving in Europe, and the most impressive Medieval remain in Paris, but few tourists ever visit it, they prefer to go to fake places like Moulin Rouge or Montmartre, which tells you a lot about modern tourism!









That's how the Medieval Louvre looked like around 1400 when it replaced the Palais as the official royal palace of France. This amazing Medieval castle was unfortunately entirely destroyed and rebuilt in the 16th and 17th centuries, giving way to the modern Louvre that we know today.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Uh? Where the heck did you get that information? :lol:


Apologies if what I've written is wrong. I'm just going by the Paris Insight Guide travel book. Perhaps writing to them to inform them of there incorrect information may be an idea.

Interesting and informative post of yours there though and lovely images. I get what you mean about modern tourism though I find the likes of la Conciergerie far more interesting than that of Moulin Rouge personally.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> I'm just going by the Paris Insight Guide travel book.


Unbelievable what some guidebooks write!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Unbelievable what some guidebooks write!


On what you have just corrected me on, I can quite agree with that. Feel free to put right any Insight Guide jargon I share in this thread again haha.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART VIII 
La Seine par Bateaux Mouches*








One of the most popular trips taken in Paris is the tour boats that carry visitors along the Seine River. These provide a lovely way to enjoy the scenery of this beautiful city, a bit of tranquility in what can be a tiring city to explore, and a chance to see many of the famous monuments from a different vantage point.

Most boats will provide a commentary as the trip goes on but, I warn you, this gets exceeedingly annoying when spoken in at least eight different languages. Nevertheless, it's a very pleasurable trip giving a good view of the riverbanks as you sail by.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


>


All the heads of the kings on these pictures were cut off on October 23, 1793, during the French Revolution, because the people of Paris thought the statues represented the former kings of France. In reality the statues represent the kings of Judah and Israel from the Bible. The heads were resculpted and put back on the bodies in the 19th century. The original cut off heads were rediscovered in April 1977 during some digging work taking place at 20 rue de la Chaussée d'Antin, in the 9th arrondissement. They had been buried there by a royalist in 1796 to preserve them. They are now on display at the Cluny Museum, the museum of Medieval arts, one of the most interesting museums in Paris.










The original heads rediscovered in 1977 were sculpted around 1220.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you for that, Brisavoine.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

At Bercy, just past the Notre Dame, the boat turns around and heads westwards again with a view of the northern bank and more distant views of the Quai d'Orsay.


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

Bristol Mike you brought back to me the wonderful memories of Paris in those photos . Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

kaul said:


> Bristol Mike you brought back to me the wonderful memories of Paris in those photos . Thanks for sharing your photos.


Hi! Glad to hear it, is this from a visit or when you previously lived in the city? More to come shortly.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Update coming soon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those recent updates were very nice once again, Mike... now i will wait for the new photos


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those recent updates were very nice once again, Mike... now i will wait for the new photos


Thanks mate! More will be coming, just need to get to the next page so this one doesn't overload with photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Any thoughts, comments or questions to help get over to the next page for the following update?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great pix


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Deanb said:


> great pix


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- bump -


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you live there mate or did you take shitloads of photos during your stay? Either way these are cool shots, Paris looks good!


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


>


Hey, that car didn't seem to be parked in a prohibited area!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> Do you live there mate or did you take shitloads of photos during your stay? Either way these are cool shots, Paris looks good!


No I don't live there haha but I did take a lot of photos during the three days I was there. Thanks. 



juanico said:


> Hey, that car didn't seem to be parked on a prohibited area!


In that picture it doesn't look like a prohibited area but I suppose it must have been if it's being towed away? There are no indicative lines.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART XI 
Le Marais & Bastille*​
Le Marais is an historic district in the city. Long the aristocratic district of Paris, it hosts many outstanding architectural buildings. Following its rehabilitation, the Marais have become a fashionable district, home to many trendy restaurants, fashion houses and hype galleries. The area was home to many famous people, most notably, Victor Hugo, who lived in No. 6, Place des Vosges - the idyllic square that features in this update.

The Place des Vosges is the oldest planned square in Paris. Originally known as the Place Royale, the Place des Vosges was built by Henri IV from 1605 to 1612. A true square (140 m x 140 m), it embodied the first European program of royal city planning. It was built on the site of the Hôtel des Tournelles and its gardens: at a tournament at the Tournelles, a royal residence, Henri II was wounded and died. Catherine de Medicis had the Gothic pile demolished, and she removed to the Louvre.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

-BUMP-


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Few cities in the world make me feel like an a-hole not being able to visit them. Paris is one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Neat photos of Montmartre and the Marais Bristol Mike ! Too bad you went during the peak of pollen haze, not the best "weather" to take photos from Montmartre.



Bristol Mike said:


> I can understand why as they're not the best of trains. One of the ones I was on on Line 1 came to a halt very suddenly 3 times, leading to a few people falling over in the aisle. They are quite vintage though and look nicer than some of the more modern ones.


There are no MF67 on line 1, only MP89s. The ride in these can be indeed quite rough, much more than in the steel-wheeled trains (old and new) that run on line 2.
The thought of that they wanted to convert all the lines to rubber-tyred trains makes me shiver.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

OtAkAw said:


> Few cities in the world make me feel like an a-hole not being able to visit them. Paris is one.


I have to say I couldn't believe that I hadn't been to Paris considering I had been to Madrid twice before. Certainl a visit I will remember and hope to be back there soon sometime. 



[email protected] said:


> Neat photos of Montmartre and the Marais Bristol Mike ! Too bad you went during the peak of pollen haze, not the best "weather" to take photos from Montmartre.
> 
> 
> There are no MF67 on line 1, only MP89s. The ride in these can be indeed quite rough, much more than in the steel-wheeled trains (old and new) that run on line 2.
> The thought of that they wanted to convert all the lines to rubber-tyred trains makes me shiver.


Thanks [email protected] Yes the weather was very odd. I think the northeasterly wind was carrying mucky air across from Germany. It was beautifully clear and sunny in Britain which was directly under the high pressure but not so in Paris. It was also either warm when the sun came out or cold when the clouds stuck. 

Do they not?! I'm sure it was Line 1, coming from La Defense down to Chatelet. Maybe it wasn't an old train but it gave a rough ride nevertheless haha. I can't imagine rubber-tyred lines though! Who came up with that?! :lol:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Great captures in this thread. As for the descriptions, it is kind of true that your guide book which you reference is somewhat not to-date or too "typical guide book" in its descriptions. For example, Le Marais is not that I know of known for fashion houses, at least not in the sense of a real fashion house. That is very much the case of the Golden Triange and Rue du Fbg Saint-Honoré, both in the western half of Paris. As for the Marais, it is today very much a neighborhood attributed to a gay population and now yuppies, and an expensive place, especially for being in the eastern half of the City. It also has a Jewish history but I'm not too sure about now. Now it's mainly gay and yuppie, although the area around Place des Vosges may be more bourgeois or affluent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

You lucky bugger  I wish that I was an hour away from Paris :colgate: I love this pic (a shame that the public rubbish bins are just bags) ...










Thanks for the pics and for making me turn green with envy


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> I love this pic (a shame that the public rubbish bins are just bags) ...


Most high-profile cities at risk for terrorism do this now so police can more easily spot hidden explosives. They don't do this in Sydney?

Anyway, great photos Mike! I was in Paris a few years ago...if only I could just hop on a train and be there in an hour...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Jennifat said:


> Most high-profile cities at risk for terrorism do this now so police can more easily spot hidden explosives. They don't do this in Sydney?


What a shame, can't speak for Sydney but when last I was there I didn't see any rubbish bags being used as bins. I live in Auckland - my name is Sydney.

I don't think that plastic bags will act as deterrents, it is easy to hide explosives in amongst the rubbish - where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ Paris was hit by a serie of bombings back in 1995, some of them were carried through gas bottles concealed in rubbish bins. Hence the plastic ones we got used to.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

edubejar said:


> Great captures in this thread. As for the descriptions, it is kind of true that your guide book which you reference is somewhat not to-date or too "typical guide book" in its descriptions. For example, Le Marais is not that I know of known for fashion houses, at least not in the sense of a real fashion house. That is very much the case of the Golden Triange and Rue du Fbg Saint-Honoré, both in the western half of Paris. As for the Marais, it is today very much a neighborhood attributed to a gay population and now yuppies, and an expensive place, especially for being in the eastern half of the City. It also has a Jewish history but I'm not too sure about now. Now it's mainly gay and yuppie, although the area around Place des Vosges may be more bourgeois or affluent.


Thank you! Yes, the descriptions may be a bit dodgy, but as I make clear, they are from the guidebook which isn't necessarily true and may miss things out. I certainly saw some fashion houses around but was unaware of the gay population in Le Marais. I'm more aware of the history of the area. 



SYDNEY said:


> You lucky bugger  I wish that I was an hour away from Paris :colgate: I love this pic (a shame that the public rubbish bins are just bags) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you must visit some time, you'd love it! Yes, the public bins are a bit of an eyesore but there are solid reasons I suppose. Thanks mate! 



Jennifat said:


> Anyway, great photos Mike! I was in Paris a few years ago...if only I could just hop on a train and be there in an hour...


Thank you. Distance isn't a problem for me, it's more being able to afford it haha. Would love to go back again soon though.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- BUMP -


----------



## seb2000 (Mar 1, 2011)

The most beautiful city in the world, no doubt


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great job mike.
you almost covered the whole city in three days time.
and that's a ton of photos - what a dlsr can do.
I stayed there for 7 days and I never had been as many a places and photos as you have.
but I'd been to the louvre twice, spending half a day each, to rodin museum and a day side trip to versailles.
I thought I didn't see even half of the city and one place I wanted to go was montmarte but don't have enough time.


*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

seb2000 said:


> The most beautiful city in the world, no doubt


Thanks mate! 



capricorn2000 said:


> great job mike.
> you almost covered the whole city in three days time.
> and that's a ton of photos - what a dlsr can do.
> I stayed there for 7 days and I never had been as many a places and photos as you have.
> ...


I did cover a lot in that time yeah, though unlike you, I didn't venture out of the city to Versailles. Perhaps next time I will do that and take a visit to Giverney as well. Always important to leave stuff for next time as there is loads of Paris I haven't seen yet. Montmartre was lovely apart from the Place du Tertre which was absolutely heaving with tourists. A nice spot in Montmartre but I was happy to get away to the quieter streets. Cheers man!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- BUMP -


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART XII 
La Défense*​
Well we have to come to the final part of my Paris 2010 collection, and I'll be ending it in a decidely un-Parisian area - La Défense. This place would look fantastic in sunny weather but unfortunately we came in a rather grey period of Paris' spring weather. Nevertheless, it feels miles apart from the heart of Paris.

It is a major business district in Paris, sitting at the city's westernmost point of the 10km historical axis. Around the 110m high Grande Arche, perhaps the pinnacle of La Défense, stand some of Paris's highest skyscrapers. La Défense is seen as comparable to Canary Wharf in London: both are spaces where "statements of corporate ambition can be made", without thereby encroaching on the historical quarters of the city.

La Défense is named after the iconic statue La Défense de Paris, which was erected in 1883 to commemorate the soldiers who had defended Paris during the Franco-Prussian War. The name of the area sometimes causes confusion with visitors, who occasionally assume it is some kind of military zone or establishment. Of course, if you know Paris well, you know that is not true, and this place is worldly famous!

For more information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Defense

Anyway...pictures! :


----------



## batool22 (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks veri naci


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

As always, the pictures are perfect.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thank you both!




merci for your beautiful thread, do you have more pictures of la Défense ?


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very pleasant images of modern architecture.


----------

